
We’re lucky Mark Zuckerberg is in charge - Jonanin
https://medium.com/swlh/mark-zuckerberg-facebook-stock-drop-shouldnt-step-down-a4277737152e
======
extralego
I guess “too little, too late” means nothing to this person.

